# egr temperature sensor



## jmd (Sep 28, 2005)

Have a 1997 HB 4 cyl 5 spd. Brought to 'stealer' for cel code and it was for the egr system. They are saying I need a new egr temperature sensor. Egr valve, bypass valve, tubing, etc. all checked out OK. Where is the EGR Temp Sensor located on this old beauty? Is it a ball buster to change out?
Thanx in advance...JD


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

i can't find it but if you send me an email address i will send you the 97 pdf...


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

its a screw in sensor, little harness coming off it... but I am not sure where exactly it screws in?


----------



## P24ever (Mar 9, 2011)

I know of a temperature sensor being below the air filter attached to lower part of the housing where the filter sits but not sure what it's called but what I can tell u is if it's bad or not connected it idles weird going up and down on the rpms it's not rough it's just not steady


----------

